

Ask HN: Where should I advertise to find a great DevOps person? - redguava

Just wondering if anyone has any tips for a good place to advertise to find a DevOps person.<p>I prefer to find industry specific job boards if possible.
======
czbond
It may be harder to find DevOps industry specific (unless you're say in the
financial/energy sectors/health care sectors which have specific operational
requirements. (eg: security, etc).

Look at Stackoverflow careers, and specifically contributors in the "Server
Fault", "Super user", and "Unix/Linux" sections.

Linux boards on google groups and local Linux meetups.

~~~
tectonic
We found a great DevOps guy from Stackoverflow.

------
orangethirty
I run a mailing list specifically for software related jobs (including
DevOps). Check it out here (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5150829>).
Its free, and an effort to reduce spam from recruiters.

------
anderspetersson
It's not industry specific, but there are probably alot of DevOps on HN, so
you could use the "Who is hiring"-thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5150834>

~~~
redguava
Thanks.

------
WestCoastJustin
I'd suggest craigslist.org. One major pet peeve is BS in job postings. Don't
ask for 5+ years with a technology that has been around for 3 ;)

------
atsaloli
Email sajobs@lists.lopsa.org

LOPSA is a professional association by and for system administrators.

~~~
CptCodeMonkey
I've been thinking of switching from being a software engineer to DevOps,
would this be a good association in doing that?

While I enjoy coding, I've found that most really challenging backend
positions are few & far between. DevOp's seems like a guarantee of finding
more challenging work experience.

------
ig1
I'd recommend <http://devopsweekly.com/>

